# Pucallpa



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

FOTOS:
La sede del municipio:
























Plaza de armas








Pucallpa sunrise 6 am
























Catedral








interior
























A board...








Arquitectura tìpica
























Saludoss :cheers:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Buenas fotos,, excepto la ultima


----------



## MiKeL1986 (May 19, 2007)

awww Pucallpa mi querida ciudad, hace mucho tiempo que no voy por alla, da gusto ver fotos, pero hasta donde se la plaza de armas esta en plena remodelacion :banana::banana:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Típica ciudad de la selva peruana, la plaza de armas y algunas calles está pasables, con el resto no pasa nada hno:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Como se ve claramente que es una ciudad nueva... cuando la categorizaron capital de departamento, habria sido un sueño para muchos urbanistas... lástima que en el Perú no estemos acostumbrados a este tipo de planificaciones.


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

wow nuca habia visto fotos de pucalpa pero desde el aire se ve bien


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

No se ve mal, se nota que no es una ciudad muy antigua.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tiene zonas interesantes y algunas construcciones bastante llamativas por su forma y colores.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tiene zonas interesantes y algunas construcciones bastante llamativas por su forma y colores.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

bonitas fotos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

JmC3dmodelator said:


> FOTOS:
> La sede del municipio:


*Esta foto me gusto. *


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mucha gente me ha dicho que la ciudad es fea, al menos el municipio pasa piola, y la catedral me parece bonita.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

en si, la ciudad no es tan agraciada, lo unico de atractivo es que esta en medio de la selva, esperemos a que mejore aunque el boom constructivo no llega a esta zona creo  en fin.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ese municipio :crazy: , la plaza central podría mejorar, ese reloj con detalles amazónicos no está mal, la catedral ... mmm también está pasable, ahora, ¿Cómo será el resto de la ciudad? La panorámica nos da un indicio, por lo menos hay bastante verde alrededor. 

Salu2


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

esa zona tien potencial pero sin inversion no se puede hacer nada


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ese municipio :crazy: , la plaza central podría mejorar, ese reloj con detalles amazónicos no está mal, la catedral ... mmm también está pasable, ahora, ¿Cómo será el resto de la ciudad? La panorámica nos da un indicio, por lo menos hay bastante verde alrededor.
> 
> Salu2


LAmentablemente el resto de la ciudad es similar a lo que se muestra en la ùltima foto de mi primer post hno:


----------



## McVier (Oct 4, 2009)

La última vez que fui a Pucallpa, habian pintas nazis por todos lados :shocked:


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Tema bastante oportuno para mi. 

Para los que conocen Pucallpa, les agradecería que me informen sobre la ciudad en términos de seguridad, clima y atractivos turísticos, pues es probable que vaya en julio. 

Sobre las fotos, pues están bonitas, salvo la última, como alguien ya dijo por ahí.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

McVier said:


> La última vez que fui a Pucallpa, habian pintas nazis por todos lados :shocked:


Pintas nazis? podrias explayarte un poquita más y explicar de que se trataban o que decian exactamente esas pintas?

saludos


----------



## McVier (Oct 4, 2009)

cesium said:


> Pintas nazis? podrias explayarte un poquita más y explicar de que se trataban o que decian exactamente esas pintas?
> 
> saludos


Pues habian simbolos nazis pintados en la municipalidad, calles aledañas y números, 88 o algo asi, y letras, pucha no recuerdo bien, algo como NRS o NSR, me llamo la atención. Supuse que eran obra de pandilleros, ahora no se si exista un grupo nazi en Pucallpa... Sería anecdotico.


----------



## MiKeL1986 (May 19, 2007)

McVier said:


> Pues habian simbolos nazis pintados en la municipalidad, calles aledañas y números, 88 o algo asi, y letras, pucha no recuerdo bien, algo como NRS o NSR, me llamo la atención. Supuse que eran obra de pandilleros, ahora no se si exista un grupo nazi en Pucallpa... Sería anecdotico.


Bueno que yo este enterado en Pucallpa no existen grupos nazis abiertamente y que la poblacion este muy enterado de su existencia, si bien es cierto cuando vivia alla recuerdo que habian pintas que hacian los punks :rock: de anarquia y cosas asi, que pintaban por moda o cosas asi; pero eso hay en todas partes, ahora pintas nazis en la municipalidad me parece increible o lo del 88 que no se que simboliza ese numero o NRS NSR..ni idea, consultare a mi familia sobre esas pintas...


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

La ciudad está... En fin, me encantó el verde kay:.



McVier said:


> La última vez que fui a Pucallpa, habian pintas nazis por todos lados :shocked:


¿Seguro que no eran chacanas :nuts:?


----------



## MiKeL1986 (May 19, 2007)

Wild_Swan said:


> Tema bastante oportuno para mi.
> 
> Para los que conocen Pucallpa, les agradecería que me informen sobre la ciudad en términos de seguridad, clima y atractivos turísticos, pues es probable que vaya en julio.
> 
> Sobre las fotos, pues están bonitas, salvo la última, como alguien ya dijo por ahí.


Como toda ciudad de la selva tiene un clima calido lluvioso, en estos meses suele llover regular, aun asi el calor es insoportable; pasando a los atractivos turisticos puedes ir al distritos de Yarinacocha que esta a 7km del centro, alli se encuentra el lago del mismo nombre, encontraras muchos restaurantes tipicos y en especial uno que es una balsa flotante donde se come rico, tambien esta el parque natural que viene a ser el zoologico de la ciudad, puedes visitar la comunidad nativa de San Francisco, uhmm puedes conocer la zona del centro, la plaza de armas, el reloj publico con el malecon con vista al rio Ucayali, eso si como no puede faltar la juerga existen diversas discotecas, pubs, bares sobretodo en la zona de las alamedas, eso si debes tener cuidado ya que estoy enterado de los diversos asaltos que ocurren por la zona, ahora en terminos de seguridad solo te dire que la ciudad es algo insegura, sobretodo ten cuidado en el lugar que antes te mencione.


----------



## McVier (Oct 4, 2009)

No pude encontrar otra foto, pero asi como esa, habian por montones por la plaza de armas y aledañas... Bueno en fin, como curiosidad :nuts:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

^^
:runaway:


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

curioso y extrano :S


----------



## metalquijano (Sep 5, 2008)

Son el FNSR sus face es este www.facebook.com/fnsr.peru trato de poner unas fotos pero no puedo.


McVier said:


> No pude encontrar otra foto, pero asi como esa, habian por montones por la plaza de armas y aledañas... Bueno en fin, como curiosidad :nuts:


----------



## metalquijano (Sep 5, 2008)

MiKeL1986 said:


> Bueno que yo este enterado en Pucallpa no existen grupos nazis abiertamente y que la poblacion este muy enterado de su existencia, si bien es cierto cuando vivia alla recuerdo que habian pintas que hacian los punks :rock: de anarquia y cosas asi, que pintaban por moda o cosas asi; pero eso hay en todas partes, ahora pintas nazis en la municipalidad me parece increible o lo del 88 que no se que simboliza ese numero o NRS NSR..ni idea, consultare a mi familia sobre esas pintas...


Existen dos grupos Nacional Socialistas en Pucallpa y un grupo fascista o sea nacionalista estas son sus fotos vamos a ver si salen hee


----------



## metalquijano (Sep 5, 2008)

*Haber esta*



McVier said:


> No pude encontrar otra foto, pero asi como esa, habian por montones por la plaza de armas y aledañas... Bueno en fin, como curiosidad :nuts:


Vamos a ver que tal salen estas fotos están en el face


----------



## metalquijano (Sep 5, 2008)

Nosé como poner fotod won.


----------



## metalquijano (Sep 5, 2008)

La última vez que fui a Pucallpa, habian pintas nazis por todos lados :shocked
A esta foto te refieres?

















Y hay más pero dá flojera poner. Saludos


----------



## MiKeL1986 (May 19, 2007)

^^ bueno yo ni entereado de que existian esos grupos, y menos de que habian varias pintas, cuando yo vivia alla no habia casi ni una, en fin una lastima que existan grupos nazis en un pais mestizo, teniendo en cuenta que los nazis pertenecian a la raza "aria"...


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ Como que un poco contradictorio ¿verdad?


----------



## quipu (Sep 4, 2009)

Bastante curioso considerando que tdos hubieramos estado en campos de concentracion por no ser arios....son cosas del Orinoco..


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Estuve viendo su facebook, No entiendo que fin tiene este grupo, estan en contra del comunismo, dicen defender los derechos de los pueblos olvidados del Perù y la democracia, pero a la vez vi un video donde se sienten orgullosos de su ascendencia espanola, ponen fotos de Pucallpa de chicas mestizas - blancas, en fin ellos mismos se contradicen no son mas que una sarta de payasos :lol: ha y tienen 230 amigos en facebook o sea no son nada!.


----------



## MiKeL1986 (May 19, 2007)

^^ exacto una sarta de payasos, un grupo social mas sin razon de ser hno:


----------



## zhenfeng0 (Jul 13, 2010)

For more images visit:http://www.15usd.net


----------



## McVier (Oct 4, 2009)

Jajaja ! Alaa, ya ven.. !! :lol:


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

el nazismo no funcionaria en el peru, al contrario serian los indigenas mes tizos, los que desarrollarian un proyecto de separacion etnica, algo asi como propone el etnocacerismo,

que trata al nativo americano como el unico superior y que debe gobernar el pais...

me interesa el proyecto, ya que los criollos han fracasado en estos doscientos años de vida republicana, asi que .....?

pero =

espero que algun dia se tabaje mutuamente tanto criollos como autoctonos quechuas-aymaras...

no puedo negar que en la ultima decada nuestro pais ha mejorado bastante,


----------

